
Show HN: HeartHeartHeart.ws - Mobile First Emoji Domain Registration - runnr_az
https://xn--qeiaa.ws
======
runnr_az
Uhh... I guess it's done?

If nothing else, I can assure you that you can register the santa-toilet.ws
emoji domain, if you're so motivated.

Built in a single 17 hour stretch for a GoDaddy hackathon, I'd love any
feedback you might have going into my presentation tomorrow. Thanks!

